# Help with my tax



## kairar (May 4, 2014)

Hello and sorry for my english.

I am a resident of the United States because I was born there while my mother was in school. I have always lived and worked in Canada. I produce Form 1040 and the FBAR annually. 

I bought a house in Florida in 2013 with my Partner because he works in the United States. (we are not married, so my filing status is "Single")


My question is: Do I have to file a federal tax return (Form 1040) and also some kind of state tax form for the house ?

Thank you


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Upon purchase of the house, for income tax? Generally not.

One notable exception is if you helped buy the home as a gift. If your name is not on the deed, then you probably made a gift. Large gifts (like a house) are reportable but generally not taxable. They might increase future estate taxes for your heir(s).

The sale of a home is reportable and may be taxable.

The purchase of a home may or may not affect your location of tax residence. (Probably not from your description.) Although Florida does not have a state income tax, there are property taxes. You can usually deduct the property tax share you pay on your U.S. federal income tax return.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Buying a house doesn't result in any further federal tax obligations in and of itself. And Florida doesn't have a state income tax, so that's one less worry.

The house can generate some tax deductions - however, if you're already excluding your earned income from your federal tax return there is no need to bother with any further itemized deductions.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

